# Had a good deer season (pics)



## Lineman1129 (Feb 24, 2015)

Went out for my annual DIY Ohio public land bow hunt and whacked a good 10pt , took all damn day to drag him out a deep holler but boy was it worth it! My best friend killed a decent 9 also next day. 





Came back home to NJ and the following week I smoked a 11pt I've been chasing and gathering trail pictures for 3 years. Very exciting seeing him drop. Best part was my two little boys coming to help get him out and my 6 year old telling me he was proud of me lol..
Here's a trail pic of him


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 24, 2015)

Great season those are a couple of studs!


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## redoakneck (Feb 24, 2015)

Very Nice!!!

Making me hungry!!!!


----------



## ft. churchill (Feb 24, 2015)

Those are fine bucks that any whitetail hunter would be proud of. Doin' it with sticks and strings only adds to the quality of the whole hunt.
I especially savor the work part that comes after the kill. The dragging, skinning and butchering. Glad your boys got to see some of it and the traditions it passes along. Good job.


----------



## Lineman1129 (Feb 24, 2015)

^ I agree 100%. I love the after math, I love the work! This weekend I'm making 50lbs of bologna and some breakfast sausage and smoking it on Sunday. My favorite part


----------



## jrider (Feb 24, 2015)

Those are some beauties but I prefer the little does. You have to pile more of em up but they sure are tender and tasty!


----------



## Fubar (Feb 24, 2015)

nice , i would rather bow hunt myself , they seem to taste better , Umm the thought of venison bologna makes me hungry .


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice bucks! I grew up in Jersey. You must be somewhere in zone 7 or 8 lol!


----------



## Lineman1129 (Feb 24, 2015)

^ zone 24 actually, deep in the NJ pinebarrens


----------



## Perry pioneer (Apr 25, 2015)

Damm nice what times dinner , great kill!


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 1, 2015)

Got this 8pt last week using a 264 mag.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 1, 2015)

My cousin got this one.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hunting lease member got this nice one.


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice job y'all!!!


----------



## Whitelightnin (Aug 6, 2016)

Killed this 9pt a couple years back on my dads land. 200yd shot with the ol trusty ruger m77 mk2 25-06. Its a georgia deer so thats why it looks small compared to yall's ha!


----------

